# my Bamboo Shrimp : Did it have a baby ?



## Rasca43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Firstly excuse the strange title, but here goes.

Today i bought a Bamboo shrimp from my lfs, i thought it was pretty big, even the shop guy commented on how big it looked.
Any way this evening i wanted to show it off to my partner, so i lifted up the piece of Bogwood in my tank to let her see, but then i noticed crawling around under the bogwood was a baby looking bamboo shrimp. 
Its around 1.5 cm long, barely2/3 mm thick, it has 3 legs at each side of its neck area, and has a tail which is split into 3 different strands,looks a browny colour and swims pretty fast too.

I mean is it possible that the shrimp i bought could have been ready to have babies ? hence why it was looking so much bigger than the others in the tank it came from.

i dont know,its confusing me

PIC: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2738/copykkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkyv0.jpg


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

That does not look like a bamboo shrimp to me. Wish I could say what it was.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

If you can still find it, get it out of the tank. The critter in the pic is a dragonfly nymph. At that size, it's not much of a concern. However, as it gets larger, it will start to use smaller fish as a food source. It is very uncommon to see one in a tank, so I'm curious how it would have gotten there.

Larry Vires


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

That makes sense....it does resemble a dragonfly. Yikes!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I had one didnt know it was in there ate some guppy babies, and it grew up before i found it


----------



## Rasca43 (Jan 14, 2007)

pleco_breeder said:


> If you can still find it, get it out of the tank. The critter in the pic is a dragonfly nymph. At that size, it's not much of a concern. However, as it gets larger, it will start to use smaller fish as a food source. It is very uncommon to see one in a tank, so I'm curious how it would have gotten there.
> 
> Larry Vires


Yip i removed bogwood from the tank last night, and it was stuck to the bottom of it, so it was removed and disposed off.

Still strange as to how it got in there


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

EWWW that thing is hideous!


----------

